# Man Shoots and Kills Moose



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

Personally, I hope they throw the book at him.

From the Park Record (Park City):

Moose shot in Summit Park
DWR officials are investigating the incident
Nan Chalat Noaker, The Park RecordPosted: 09/23/2014 04:47:42 PM MDT2 Comments

On Friday morning, Sept. 19, a moose was shot in an area adjacent to a Summit Park neighborhood. The Division of Wildlife Resources was called in to investigate the incident.
DWR officer Bruce Johnson said, until investigators review the evidence, they cannot comment on specifics about the case. They did say, however, that the man who shot the animal claimed it was "in self defense."
"We are still trying to gather information to submit to the county attorney," said Johnson. It will then be up to the county attorney to say whether any laws were broken.
He added that the moose's remains were donated to two groups who would ensure that it did not go to waste but declined to identify those groups.
As to whether the moose was killed on public or private land, Johnson said that had yet to be determined. It did not occur on a paved road or in a private yard, he said.
A nearby resident was incensed about the incident. Bruce Raunick said he was riding his bike in the area when he came across a DWR officer looking for bullet casings. Raunick said he was told the moose had attacked the man's unleashed dog which prompted the shooting.
Raunick was also concerned about the safety of cyclists and hikers in the area which is near a popular public trail. Summit County Attorney David Brickey said his office has been contacted about the incident and is expecting to receive the DWR's report on Friday.

"Because of the caliber of the handgun it probably gave off a loud report and apparently a lot of neighbors heard it and were concerned," he said.
According to Brickey his office will need to determine whether or not the moose was reasonable threat. If not, the shooter could face up to a third-degree felony for taking a prized animal. He also said, if the man was trying to protect his dog, state statute does allow a person to take action to prevent his animals from being harmed. Brickey said the case will also be reviewed to determine whether the gun was discharged within 600 feet of a home or dwelling which is illegal.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I hope that they gather all of the need information, make the proper determination and then react accordingly.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

> 18-1-3. Dogs attacking domestic animals, service animals, hoofed protected wildlife, or domestic fowls.
> Any person may injure or kill a dog while:
> (1) the dog is attacking, chasing, or worrying:
> (a) a domestic animal having a commercial value;
> ...


http://www.le.utah.gov/code/TITLE18/htm/18_01_000300.htm

Somebody should have shot the dog.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

agreed if the dog attacked the moose but that is not what the article says. I am sure more to come later.

Question though: How does a person determine if a dog is "worrying" an animal? Does that mean that if another animal sees a dog and the animal flees in fear that the dog should be disposed of?


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm getting really tired of dog owners who are not responsible enough to keep their dog on a leash whining and moaning when a wild animal protects themselves against them, same thing happened a month or so back with that dumb chick who said it was the mtn goats fault it attacked her dog when it was off leash. And not many people go out for a walk with their dog carrying a sidearm through their neighborhood, almost seems like this idiot was baiting the moose with his dog, sounds crazy but you never know these days.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

30-06-hunter said:


> I'm getting really tired of dog owners who are not responsible enough to keep their dog on a leash whining and moaning when a wild animal protects themselves against them, same thing happened a month or so back with that dumb chick who said it was the mtn goats fault it attacked her dog when it was off leash. And not many people go out for a walk with their dog carrying a sidearm through their neighborhood, almost seems like this idiot was baiting the moose with his dog, sounds crazy but you never know these days.


You got me then because when I am in the field or it is not required that my dog be on a leash, chances are he is not. I never leash my dog nor do any of my friends when we are riding in the country and dogs are with us pretty much every time.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> You got me then because when I am in the field or it is not required that my dog be on a leash, chances are he is not. I never leash my dog nor do any of my friends when we are riding in the country and dogs are with us pretty much every time.


But your dogs are also likely far better trained on how to react around other animals, most hunting dogs are. Our dogs are off leash whenever possible in areas we know well, but if we know we might expect to see a moose they are on their leashes.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

And given the fact this guy was armed while walking his dog it would indicate he was aware of the existing moose danger and should have had his dog on a leash.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I wear a sidearm a lot. Always and I mean ALWAYS when we are on a ride or I am hiking. Doesn't mean I am looking to kill anything but I am prepared to.

You would make a great jury member. Apparently you can spot guilt in an instant.

Justice needs to take it's course.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

If the man is found negligent I hope that he is prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law. No more. No less.

It's not my job to make assumptions based upon a couple of paragraphs of second and third hand information.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

I have a couple questions, regardless of whether your dog is on a leash or not, "who's responsible for controlling a dog on a leash or off a leash? If your in the hills hiking, dog off the leash and the dog goes after a calf is that legal or is the owner of the dog responsible for controlling the dog? What if a unleashed dog goes after a horse with rider on the horse who is responsible for controlling the dog? Can I legally shoot a dog off a leash in any of these situations?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

refer to post #3.

People are responsible for their pets. I have read nothing that illustrates thus far that the dog attacked the moose.

My mules will make any dog wish that they had thought twice if they go after them. Most horses I have seen will do the same thing. I have seen more than one dog take one to the noggin and go to sleep for good.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> http://www.le.utah.gov/code/TITLE18/htm/18_01_000300.htm
> 
> Somebody should have shot the dog.
> 
> ⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


I don't see anything in the story saying the dog was attacking the moose.

.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

30-06-hunter said:


> Our dogs are off leash whenever possible in areas we know well, but if we know we might expect to see a moose they are on their leashes.


So you complain about other people having their dogs off a lease then admit that you do it unless there is a chance of seeing a moose. Tha pretty much covers every where don't it. Yours should be on a leash all the time if that is the case.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

30-06-hunter said:


> But your dogs are also likely far better trained on how to react around other animals, most hunting dogs are. Our dogs are off leash whenever possible in areas we know well, but if we know we might expect to see a moose they are on their leashes.


My dogs are rarely on a leash in the hills as I would suspect is the same with most dogs. I hope to encounter critters in the wild. That is in fact one of the primary reasons that I head out. I expect to see deer, elk and moose and hopefully a cat or bear at times. Sit and stay are not commands that are just for hunting dogs.

I don't buy into your comment for a second.


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

> And not many people go out for a walk with their dog carrying a sidearm through their neighborhood, almost seems like this idiot was baiting the moose with his dog, sounds crazy but you never know these days.


got me too if im where its legal my dog is off leash and I carry no matter where im at.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't think anything can be decided yet. This time of year as testosterone/pheromone is spiking up, the panic of accidentally startling an animal 3-5 times your weight (I've met some real goliaths), and if the moose perceived you and your dog as a threat and decided to teach you a lesson, I can't help but feel like I would have done the same thing. 

Conversely, it goes without saying that if he just shot the moose for fun, throw the book and the bookshelf at him.


----------

